# Tips for a Greenhorn Roofer?



## JTMBuilding (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm a bit new to the trade so I figured I'd drop by and ask the more experienced guys here if they had any advice they'd offer to a rookie on the crew.

I did a bit of finish carpentry throughout high school and a little bit afterwords, mostly installing cabinets and millwork. That was over 5 years ago and since then, I've changed occupations... but I lost my job late last year.

I've gotten back into construction and have been doing everything from tile work to hanging siding with a local company and now they've got me doing roofing full-time. 

I started out completely scared shitless of ladders and any sort of "heights" above 20 feet. Even hanging siding on a 3 story house had my knees ready to buckle, especially when running J-Channel and soffit near the ridge. After listening to constant ball-busting from my guys, I've learned to adapt and overcome.

Now, a month later, we've just finished our second *roof* (tearoff + re-install) and I'm actually liking it! The heights don't bother me AT ALL any more and I've learned to trust myself and our ladders ("Trust your equipment!").

_My only problem now is maintaining traction on the roof while ascending and descending._ 

I learned after "Day One" that work boots are a no-no. Since then, I wear my old New Balance sneakers with LOADS of traction, no problem. Add this to a "seat cushion" and you really do stick!!

I still feel that I *HAVE* to be tied off with a harness (I really don't see that changing, no matter how uncomfortable the rigging is) and really feel better with jacks and a walk board on top of that. But as my buddy says, "If you can at least get up on the roof to start with, that's half the battle right there".

Getting up there is one thing, STAYING up there is another... but learning how to do the work properly and safely is a whole new level of challenge.



So, what kind of advice would you offer a rookie like me?

Things like...

_Don't step on ropes or air hoses.

Don't walk backwards._

etc.


And advice on how you like to stand/walk/sit/crouch on roofs, how to move safely and efficiently, any other oddball pointers, etc. Anything you know now that you wish someone would have told you when you first started off would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Billy Luttrell (May 3, 2010)

Safety wise, make sure you are following the company safety procedures and protocol. Use common sense and do not be reckless or think you are a super hero.

For shingles...Get comfy sitting on your hip or with your legs figure-foured under you.

The difference is always in details. Learn to properly flash everything and always remember you are water proofing. 

The best advice for roofing I can give you is RUN!! RUN FAR AWAY BEFORE IT IS TO LATE!! THIS TRADE SUCKS YOU IN LIKE A BLACK HOLE AND WILL NEVER LET YOU LEAVE!! RUNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Lol Billy.... i hate to say it but you are right.

Listen Greenhorn,

you should never feel that you Have-to wear your harness... you should want to.... especially if you have kids. I fell off a roof when i was 20 and broke my back.... it ruined the better part of ten years of my life.

If you were in finishing carpentry then you should appreciate the importance of details. AnyMonkey can learn to put shingles on in the field but the true craftsmen of the trade take great pride in their flashing details just as Billy said. When you finish a roof, you should want to drive up and down the street just to look at it because your work was so good. The main thing I discovered over the years that being fast does not mean that you have to give up quality. If you do things the same every time the speed will come.

I always kept a nice big fat peice of foam handy so i could kneel down on it (probably why im fat) but my knees sure appreciated it. Try and do as much as you can in one spot without having to move around. Staying "quiet" with your body but busy will give you the stamina to work the long summer hours.

Dont let roofing be your goal.... you seem bright enough to work your way into an estimator type position which short of being the owner is probably the next best thing. Good money and much less hands on work (another reason im fat)

Ken


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

http://www.kneepro.com/

There are none better.

If your feet will wear them? Addidas Sambas or Asics Tigers. Lightweight, won't mar shingles and durable. It depends on you feet really. I personally don't like anything hightop or thick soled. Having rock climbed for years I like to "feel" the roof. I can step on a thousand nails in my samba's and not one will go through the sole. If I wear thick soled shoes... The first nail is being dug out of my hide!

On to the real business,

Billy and AnyMonkey have great advice. I preach it to my guys but it never seems to fully sink in. "The devil is in the details" I have guys that can fly in the field but cannot seem to grasp the flashing aspect of it. Your not just a roofer, your a waterproofer. Become a waterpoofer.

Speed come's with repetition.

Always have a plan B: Know where you are and have a plan to save your ass if needed. You don't have to plan every step, just know that the next one could be a doozy!

Waterproofing is in the underlayment and flashing, not the shingle.

Shingles, metal, tile, etc. They are individule pieces of trim. Nothing more!

Water runs uphill and sideway's!

If work starts at 7am then you should be there at 6:45 and ready to work by 7. 

Be a profitable human being!

Take pride in your work, Few do.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

Oh yeah,

Get the hell out of residential. The money is in commercial!


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

LCG said:


> Speed come's with repetition.
> 
> Water runs uphill and sideway's!
> 
> ...


^ This

People who are fast do not try to be the fastest, they are fast because they know what they are doing and they are thinking 2 steps ahead. Nothing is more true in commercial, always think at least 2 steps ahead. 

Water goes everywhere, and when it does, you should be expected to know how/where/what it takes to find/solve and fix the problem.

If you don't show up on time and you don't call to say your going to be late you don't get to work that day. And my on time is 15 mins + before "start" time. When I was still running crews I would tell people to show up 1/2 before "start" time, so if everyone else start time was 7 my guys were there at 6:15, because when I'm ready to go you better damn sure be there and be ready. I want to go an get the day done with, waiting for people to show up just never fit in to my schedule. 


Pride, so many people can "shingle" a house, few can do it right, on time and do a quality job. Focus on that, sure banging out jobs will make you the bucks, but when you become known as the people in town who do a great job but are not the cheapest, people will and do come crawling to you for work.


Find a niche, don't just do shingles, as I said anyone can. Find something not many others can do, metal ect.


Learn how to do metal! So many people can't install drip edge or rake metal properly. Learn the harder stuff. Shingles all look the same to me, but I can point out a good copper flashing job ect. That is how you tell who can work and who can't IMO.


Oh and RUN RUN Away as fast as you can. Roofing is a two time cheating dog who will chew you up break your body and leave you wanting more.


----------



## CurtisBriar (Mar 10, 2013)

LCG said:


> Oh yeah,
> 
> Get the hell out of residential. The money is in commercial!



yes your right we can get money in commercial and thanks for the link 

http://atlaswyoming.com/


----------



## Oklahoma Area (Feb 1, 2013)

OSHA regulation says to harness up. OSHA is getting more and more teeth to their organization every day, so get used to the harness now.


----------



## JTMBuilding (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for all the replies. I've taken each of them to heart and I've had good experiences so far.

We just wrapped up roof #7. First one was a 26sq 8:12 & 10:12 two story, penetrations and valleys everywhere... definitely unnerving but I pulled through it and she looks great. So far I've done pretty much everything from a 4:12 to a 12:12 and I'm beginning to get a "feel" for the pitches. I'm not comfortable... but I've adapted. Coming from a fear of heights to a "deep respect" is a nice feeling!

Things I've learned...


Roofs get hot quick.

Wrangler's don't hold up more than a week or two but Carhartt's are nearly bulletproof.

Fixed blade utility knives are the way to go.

Roofing is waterproofing. Period.

4:12 or 12:12, that last step is a big one.

3-Tab's are a bitch.

Bundles are heavier on Monday morning.

Gloves don't last more than a couple days.

Trust your equipment.

Stay on your cushion.


I'm running with a two man crew, me and my boss. We're averaging 10sq-15sq tore off and put back in one 10 hour day on low pitches. We also managed to lay down 7sq in one hour on a 4:12 when threatened with an approaching squall line (and it looked great too!).

So far, I'm loving it. Great money, great workout and I certainly take pride in my work!

There's nothing like driving along with my wife and going "Honey, see that roof there? We just put that on." with a big smile. :thumbup:


PS: How much overhang do most of you guys run over your drip edge with architectural shingles? My boss has a tendency to cut them perfectly flush (I'd assume because it's easier to keep a straight line) but I've heard that at least 3/8" overhang is preferred. It seems like cutting it flush would allow moisture to "roll" under the shingle and get between the drip edge and the underlayment. Is this a correct assumption?


----------



## A1TQC (Aug 19, 2012)

Get you some CougarPaw boots, have replaceable pads that will help footing and pretty comfortable. We use cushions to prevent shingles sliding, not allowed to use sitting or on your knee approach here. If really hot we sometimes use carpet to prevent scarring shingles.


----------



## AnyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

A1TQC said:


> Get you some CougarPaw boots, have replaceable pads that will help footing and pretty comfortable. We use cushions to prevent shingles sliding, not allowed to use sitting or on your knee approach here. If really hot we sometimes use carpet to prevent scarring shingles.


 
curious what you mean by not allowed to there? you mean by your company or by workers comp or?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Merrel brand trail shoes are the best roofing shoes I've found after 23 years in the biz. I don't like a harness and won't wear one unless OSHA is nearby. Cushions and early starts are the way to deal with the heat. If you're that scared, maybe being up high isn't a good career path.:thumbup:


----------



## John's Roofing (Nov 16, 2011)

Had a question for Roofermann in Virginia. His comment about fall protection.....Does OSHA inform you they are in the area? There are other ways to meet OSHA fall protection besides wearing a harness. Safety should be our # 1 concern....followed by Quality Work....


----------

